# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. San Antonio Spurs



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=7><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=7><font color=gray>San Antonio Spurs</font></font></font> </center>

<center> *VS* </center>

<center>4-9-04
5:30 pm PST
TV: <font color=blue>*KGW*</font>
Radio: <font color=blue>*KXL - AM 750*</font>

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>
<font color=006600>
*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:*

</font>
</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (41-37) San Antonio (53-25)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> <center><font size=7><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font>
> *VS*
> <font size=7><font color=gray>San Antonio Spurs</font></font></font> </center>
> ...



:clap: Very Nice


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Go Blazers 
Lets get this W


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to listening to Wheels and Rice while watching the game on KGW! I haven't done it in a while.

Here's hoping for a good game! Go Theo and DA!


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I think turkoglu is starting not ginobili


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Go Blazers!

:twave:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Go Blazers
> Lets get this W


PREACH ON!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> I think turkoglu is starting not ginobili


You are right.  The main matchups don't necessarily have to be starting players though. Kind of like how the X-Factor doesn't have to be a bench player, or even on the Blazers for that matter.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Yes, Wheels and Rice will be fun to listen to. The picture is delayed too much on FSN and the national channels. Let's go get this W Blazers!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

It's been working so far...so here it is again!

Tell the fat lady to put a sock in it!


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Who wouldn't be surprised if Bowen guards DA well? I can see many of us blasting him after this game.

Mike Rice said the blazers should use as many players in this game as possible for the game at denver tomorrow.I think thats a pretty good idea not to mention that we are gonna get our hands full of san antonio.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThomasG86</b>!
> Yes, Wheels and Rice will be fun to listen to. The picture is delayed too much on FSN and the national channels. Let's go get this W Blazers!


I've rigged up a device that lets me sync up the radio and TV for games where there's a good delay.

But, since there haven't been any Blazer games on ABC this year, and since I don't have cable TV, I don't have a chance to use it much...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

LET'S GO BLAZERS!!!! 









*Let's make some more unhappy campers*


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Allow me to caption that picture.

GP: I think my wife knows.

Kobe: Do this lip thing and confess.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

the negative thing about Ratliff trying for so many blocks is the offensive rebounds it provides.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap..not only is our start not great, but the Nuggets are ahead of Houston.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> crap..not only is our start not great, but the Nuggets are ahead of Houston.


The Spurs are shooting 58 percent and we're only down 6: that bodes well for us.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

They just gotta stay close and stop giving up so many offensive boards. They'll start heating up.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey REFS what game u watching...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Hey REFS what game u watching...


forget the refs, how about Hey Blazers, what game are you playing?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Some lousy calls combined with three missed layups and terrible rebounding on the defensive end = horrible start. The bench needs to get us off to a good start in the second quarter.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Jesus Christ, no defense, no rebounding; our guards are letting anyone waltz down the lane and our front court has already given up a ton of offensive rebounds.

Zach is the only player that can create his own shot, and the blazers offense is the WORST in the league at creating shots for players. 

This team wants to make the playoffs?


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Ugh. This is going to be ugly. Gotta pull for Houston bigtime now.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> forget the refs, how about Hey Blazers, what game are you playing?



Yea but when the refs are making the pace of the game then it causes probelems especially with these weak calls.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

can the refs actually call the fouls WHEN they happen instead of after the shot was made?

Is that too hard to do?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so...

who's gonna start the Denver game thread?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

How many times are we going to leave Ginobli open for three before we realize that's not a good idea? What a terrible time to take the night off.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they lose this game, (which, in reality, they are going to) they aren't going to win against the Nuggets.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Well for a team that's supposed to "win the championship",they don't look very good.

They look like an enjoyable team that's about to fold their season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Well for a team that's supposed to "win the championship",they don't look very good.
> 
> They look like an enjoyable team that's about to fold their season.


where's the team that played the Lakers great, and the Kings and Twolves great?

oh yah..it's the team that played the Hornets, Clippers, Jazz and Nuggets..

doesn't hurt that the Spurs are playing great


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I really like this team though.
They are shooters away from being a very good team.
I like the players and they are refreshing in interviews.


But without any shooting,they sink.
On the night they make baskets,they win.
Sounds easy doesn't it??
But this has to be the most unpredictable team in the NBA.
Tonight they look horrible..why???


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

yea but Spurs have been almost unbeatable at home and thats for every team. 

Havent they only lost 8 at home all season?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Spurs have won 11 in a row at home.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Spurs have won 11 in a row at home.

my gosh this board is moving so slow tonight..it actually went thru twice..
slow as molasses

Boy if the Spurs don't look like a championship team again.. !
I love their team.
Every piece seems to fit.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

jeesh..ginobili already has 20 points.

this game is as good as done.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Cut it down to 12, look like you're going to make a game of it, then don't score the last 4 minutes. How many shots can we blow from point-blank? Embarassing.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow can we buy a call or even a bucket inside? Duncan is almost as bad as Shaq at getting away with over the back, its friggen rediculous, oh well still not out of the playoffs,looking very dim though.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Nuggets up by 10 at half!


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Pathetic.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

OMG the refs won't give the blazers any calls spurs are getting away with all the bumping.Theres no way for them to come back and win it.And worst of all denver is leading houston which sucks.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

To me the Laker game was not as impressive as it would be to beat the Spurs.
Spurs look and act like a champ.

They are beating the Blazers on both ends


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The only highlight of this game is Zach's first (and probably last) career 3 point field goal.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, Damon is *horrible*.

I just don't understand how he can be giving a 12 foot cushion off of his man and STILL let the guy go around him like he's standing still.

DA's at least doing some good things... and not shooting much. Damon's just terrible.

Our defensive rebounding stinks tonight, too. Having a 6'10" center and a 6'9" (if that) PF will do that, I guess, when the opposition starts a pair of seven footers.

Ed O.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

*haha*

he used to stroke them in high school at the end of every game he'd hit 1 or 2. i'm sure he'll make more, although he tends to play more towards his strenghths.

well hopefully they put a better second half together.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Damon? How 'bout Miles? He bricked two chip shots in the early going when we were desperate for points, and let Ginobli murder us.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> Damon? How 'bout Miles? He bricked two chip shots in the early going when we were desperate for points, and let Ginobli murder us.


Miles has looked like gold in comparison to Damon.

Darius has actually hit some jumpers, and part of the reason Manu has gotten so many open looks is because people keep beating Damon off the dribble.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

How can they only have 7 team fouls?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Have you noticed how small they look against the Spurs??
Our "centers" look helpless.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

a mini run would be nice here. get it down to 12ish.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Trade Damon,Rahim,and Derek..please !


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

They said duncan done for night but they were wrong!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: haha*



> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> he used to stroke them in high school at the end of every game he'd hit 1 or 2. i'm sure he'll make more, although he tends to play more towards his strenghths.
> 
> well hopefully they put a better second half together.


Big difference between High school 3 and the NBA 3...

But other then that, Randolph's 3 was the greatest shot of all time I felt.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Alright Blazers, it'd be easy to phone this one in but it's time to step up. If Duncan really is done for the night, it's time to get the game down to single digits immediately and continue to chip away. They can still win this game, they just need their shooting to show up.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Meaning they don't think he'll be needed anymore.

That shot by Ferguson was awesome, maybe he should get a few more minutes when the rest of the team can't shoot.

BTW - Houston now up 3.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

What the hell is that lineup out there right now?! Gill? Ferguson? 

Is Cheeks conceding the game THAT early?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

wow..they haven't given Blazers any 
favors in foul calls have they??

Spurs are clobbering Blazers..no calls.

Blazers touch Spurs..foul called.

Believe me ,I am not suggesting that's the issue here.
Blazers plumb are outplayed..but still it's hard to see such unbalanced calls.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

there is another example...
stinking bad call !!!!!!!!


also i guess you can grab the refs arm and
no call ????
parker grabbed the ref..


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

We need some luck, some outside shooting, and some more Randolph! Go Blazers


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

is theo injured??
he can't block tony parkers shot ???


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

a call would help things, but alas...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

17 minutes..2 points ..
nice game Rahim.
Nickname ? The Invisible Man

2 for 12...Damon..
nice game Damon.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

they got within 7 points ..
see you tomorrow.

back to back against Nuggets :dead:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

The 3 rd unit brings the team back and look what happens when we stick the starting one back in.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

well lets hope for a nugg loss or else lets talk draft.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

ROckets up 5 with 2:27 left!!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hopefully DA hitting some shots in the fourth quarter will carry over to tomorrow. At least they didn't quit.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

NUGGETS LOSE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Denver loses!

If there's any positives tonight it will be that the starters got some rest since it was mostly a blowout while Denver's starters played big minutes tonight and will be coming off back to back game as well.

Our season will be decided tomorrow night.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Denver loses!
> 
> If there's any positives tonight it will be that the starters got some rest since it was mostly a blowout while Denver's starters played big minutes tonight and will be coming off back to back game as well.
> ...


Yeah they did, but now Utah is back in the race. Once again Portland needs help to make the playoffs. No room for error now people, Portland *must* win in Denver or it is all over. Both teams are going to want the game, but only one can have it.

Let's hope for another Houston win tomorrow against those pesky Jazz too.

Win in Denver and come home and roll the dice against those Spurs on Monday.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I almost threw up during the third. Damon had a really really awful game. It was cool to see Fergie get out there and knock down a three to key a run for us. We had a legit chance to win the game. DA cut it to 7 and that was seriously exciting. Shame we lost. Thankfully, Denver lost as well. Tomorrow's game is as big as it could possibly be. 7th seed is officially lost for us. Denver and Utah should both lose on Monday. If we can take care of business tomorrow....


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

HOWIE- tomorrow is not technically a must win. If the Nuggets beat us but lose their remaining games (Kings, Spurs), they will finish 42-40. If Utah loses to Houston and Minny and we beat SPurs and Lakers, we would get 8th seed.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jackie, who said the Blazers are SUPPOSED to win the championship? I never did. I said I BELIEVED they would. I never said they were SUPPOSED to. That is different. Besides, does one bad loss count you out? The Spurs got KILLED by the Lakers earlier this season. Does that mean they can no longer win the title?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

priceless!:|


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Why do you guys always snap back and forth at each other?

Can't you guys settle your differences in PMs?

It's getting rather tiresome.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It was great seeing Damon on the bench and even better seeing the Blazers make their big run during that time.

Damon just applies NO pressure on teh basketball and he takes freaking FOREVER to set up the offense (or, rather, to make a first pass, whether that's part of the offense or not).

When Gill was in there, the team got things started earlier in the shot clock and the Spurs were taking longer to get set up.

Just looking at how much better the team was with Gill, it makes me wonder what a legit starting PG could do for this team...

I didn't really like how DA came in in the 4th and started jacking up shots. He hit three (a three pointer, a crappy running bank shot, and then another three after a miss or two) but he totally took the ball out of the hands of Zach, and IMO cost us a legit chance down the stretch.

Must ... get ... new ... guards ...

Ed O.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> It was great seeing Damon on the bench and even better seeing the Blazers make their big run during that time.
> 
> Damon just applies NO pressure on teh basketball and he takes freaking FOREVER to set up the offense (or, rather, to make a first pass, whether that's part of the offense or not).
> ...


I agree with everything you've said here.

I'd really like to have seen what Omar Cook could do if he was given more playing time. I realize he can't shoot worth a crap, but he really runs the show when he's out there. I think that's what this team needs, especially against the Zone.

Either that, or the Blazers need another big body they can dump down low to against the Zone defenses...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I know most of you or at least some of you guys are pretty upset at the loss or how we played,but don't be. They were the better team on the night and we were superiorly outcoached all night long. Did anyone else notice that none of their guys would test Theo, they would kick it out for an open look. Very smart coaching,someone did their homework. Cheeks should have had a counter-reaction to it. We needed to stick to our man,they had too many open shots. I was very pleased with the defense from 2nd quarter on. I was very pleased with DA's performance, if only he could do that every night. I loved how Zach never game up,he was bangin in there all game long,and played some tough D on Duncan, he had a hand in his face at all times,Duncan was just on, no one would have stopped those bank shots. I love how we made it a game in the 4th. It showed tremendous heart and character,something that we can take from this game and learn from. Remember the season is not over, just we gotta beat Denver now though, this game COULD be do or die, I just pray we come out with that same mentality,you can talk all you want about do or die,but are you literally focussed on it. We shall see, I see an angry and determined Blazers team comming out tomorrow night and constantly putting the pressure on Denver to make the plays.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

I just thanks God Nuggets lost too. Back to the three way tie.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> HOWIE- tomorrow is not technically a must win. If the Nuggets beat us but lose their remaining games (Kings, Spurs), they will finish 42-40. If Utah loses to Houston and Minny and we beat SPurs and Lakers, we would get 8th seed.


Nathan, the Denver game is a *must* win game if Portland wants to control their own destiny. That is providing Houston can take care of business against the Utah Jazz.

Your putting to much stock in other teams helping Portland get to the 8th seed. Each game remaining is a *must* win for the Blazers now. I am hoping that last night was just a bad game and they bounce back to finish strong and make that 8th seed now.


----------

